# Roubaix frame weights



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

I read here this week that the 07 S-Works Roubaix and the 07 Roubaix Pro are now both made with the same AZ1 carbon technique. I believe this to be true. Is there anywhere to find out what each frame weighs, the bike shop did not know and I can't find it on their website.


----------



## weemaaan (Jul 30, 2006)

yes both frames use AZ-1 construction but the s-works uses 10R carbon and the pro uses 8R carbon. The s-works will be stiffer and from what i can remember approx 100g lighter


----------



## b-rad2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Don't know if I'm putting words in your mouth, but are you trying to decide which frame to buy? Possibly which bike to buy? I'm in the same place, but I think I'm going w/ S-Works because of the componentry.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

My frame weighs, with rider, 180 lbs.


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm looking to buy frame only, found weights online, just a little difference between S-Works[2041 including Specilized crank ] and Pro [2347] for a 306 gram difference. Same AZ1 layup but different carbon fiber type. So is minimal weight difference and color scheme worth 900.00 more. I think not, but I'll probably buy the S-works.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

mercurymike said:


> I'm looking to buy frame only, found weights online, just a little difference between S-Works[2041 including Specilized crank ] and Pro [2347] for a 306 gram difference. Same AZ1 layup but different carbon fiber type. So is minimal weight difference and color scheme worth 900.00 more. I think not, but I'll probably buy the S-works.


 Are you kidding because 306 grams is NOT minimal if that _is_ the actual weight difference?


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

You are right, .6 of a pound is significant. that just made my decision easier.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

mercurymike said:


> I'm looking to buy frame only, found weights online, just a little difference between S-Works[2041 including Specilized crank ] and Pro [2347] for a 306 gram difference. Same AZ1 layup but different carbon fiber type. So is minimal weight difference and color scheme worth 900.00 more. I think not, but I'll probably buy the S-works.


What is your source for frame weights? URL please!


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

Go to specilized.com, click on news, scroll down to FACT technology and download the PDF


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry, specialized.com


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Ah, there is really small print on the bottom of the page:

"Total weights reflect Specialized S-Works Carbon Crankset/BB for Specialized Roubaix SL, Tarmac SL"

That might explain some of the difference. I don't see any "frame only" weights.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I find it interesting that the actual weights of the Roubaix frames seem to be a total mystery. The OP's query has not been answered. Taking the figures from the Specialized FACT download (which, in separate graphs gives 1) the weights of the frames + fork + crankset, 2) the weight of the Specialized crankset and 3) an assumed 380 gram fork weight) the weight of the Roubaix SL seems to be 1067 grams and the Roubaix Pro seems to be 1373 grams. Of course, who knows what other factors are floating around.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Mapei Roida said:


> I find it interesting that the actual weights of the Roubaix frames seem to be a total mystery. The OP's query has not been answered. Taking the figures from the Specialized FACT download (which, in separate graphs gives 1) the weights of the frames + fork + crankset, 2) the weight of the Specialized crankset and 3) an assumed 380 gram fork weight) the weight of the Roubaix SL seems to be 1067 grams and the Roubaix Pro seems to be 1373 grams. Of course, who knows what other factors are floating around.


Mystery indeed! My guess is that there is only a few grams difference between the 2 the OP had questions on.


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

Found a download that lists frame only weights, including fork and headset. No cranks. The 56 S-Works Roubaix is 1025 grams and the Pro is 1135. It comes from an interesting PDF called Witchcraft on the Specialized site. The Roubaix is the lightest of all frames tested, also the stiffest.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

mercurymike said:


> Found a download that lists frame only weights, including fork and headset. No cranks. The 56 S-Works Roubaix is 1025 grams and the Pro is 1135. It comes from an interesting PDF called Witchcraft on the Specialized site. The Roubaix is the lightest of all frames tested, also the stiffest.


I saw that report too. However it's dated Jan '05, so the '07 Roubaix weights might be different (but hopefully lighter).


----------

